# Vektorgrafik für T-Shirtdruck



## uschitour (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche das Bild im Anhang als Vektorgrafik.
Das ganze soll auf ein T-Shirt, und wird auf Flockfolie ausgeschnitten.

Daher müssten die Konturen sehr glatt sein und dürfen keine Kanten haben.

Kann mir da jemand helfen die Konturen glatt zu bekommen?


----------



## Medienoperator (29. Juli 2005)

Würde ich mir z.B. in Illustrator als Vorlage Positionieren und auf einer neuen Ebene den Umriss mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug "abpausen" und schwarz färben. Danach dann die weissen Flächen "abpausen" (und natürlich drüberlegen).

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich in Photoshop etc. mit dem Zauberstab eine Auswahl zu erstellen, und die dann in einen Pfad wandeln, aber da läuft man wohl Gefahr, dass die Konturen auch nicht so richtig schön glatt werden.


----------

